# Poultry Standard Headline 1910



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They should be using that today.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, we seem to have lost sight of some things. Actually, in 1910, this was in response to some of the craziness, (like those American Carlisle style Game Birds). An ornamental bird with zero purpose.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> An ornamental bird with zero purpose.


A contradiction in terms. Their purpose is to be ornamental. Our hens lay 40 eggs a year, the birds are scrawny with tough (but tasty) meat. Pretty much their only purpose is to look pretty!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies fit that description. But are delicacies in some cultures.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> A contradiction in terms. Their purpose is to be ornamental. Our hens lay 40 eggs a year, the birds are scrawny with tough (but tasty) meat. Pretty much their only purpose is to look pretty!


Yes, but yours do get eaten and serve lots of ritual purpose too. If eggs are in demand in your area, I wonder how some traditional egg layers would do. You might have to get into a lot of vaccinating though.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The eggs, although small, sell for twice the price of commercially produced eggs as they are considered to have medicinal benefits (they are rumoured to be a cure for COVID-19, for example).

I’m open to the idea of getting a couple of egg laying hens. If I see Hamburghs for sale I’d be happy to make the 8-hour round trip to buy a couple of pullets.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ve checked the birds offered for sale over the past few weeks and there’s not much choice. A few Brahmas (which are probably unsuitable as our ground can get very muddy), Polands (no thanks), Seramas, and what look like they might be Hamburghs (sold).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell you how much I have enjoyed my SS Hamburgs. They were not the flighty things they were reported to be. 

I would get a roo too. If it's that easy to sell Hamburgs you could sell off chicks.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I really enjoyed my Hamburghs too. I bought them at about 16-18 weeks old and they had been hand-reared by the breeder’s daughter so they were very friendly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> The eggs, although small, sell for twice the price of commercially produced eggs as they are considered to have medicinal benefits (they are rumoured to be a cure for COVID-19, for example).
> 
> I'm open to the idea of getting a couple of egg laying hens. If I see Hamburghs for sale I'd be happy to make the 8-hour round trip to buy a couple of pullets.


Interesting, but then at least you would be the local supplier for eggs. People around here get very attached to buying home grown eggs.


----------

